# Best freeline rig?



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I got broke off a few times with 50lb test and 65lb braid but I don't think it's the weight of the fish but maybe he wacked the proline with his teeth or tail.

What pound test do you recommend? What test wire and should I have solid or braided wire?

How long of a wire leader should I use.

I have been using dusters with a dead minnow on it with some success.

Thanks.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If I am trying to free line for kings I use a small trace (6-8") of #3 or #4 single strand connected to a 6' leader of 30lb flouro, no swivels with a 4/0 or 5/0 circle hook. Works with both live and dead baits the key is letting the fish take the bait with no drag for the first 4-5 seconds so they eat the whole thing.

Free lining for other fish such as snappers and AJ's just a leader and circle hook works well for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Mono*

Use a harder leader material What ever brand you prefer I general just buy the 25 yard spool of Ande pink Fluro and top shot all my king rods with it I use 30 lbs but even the 25 has worked in the past I also starting using the wire you can put a figure 8 knot in can't remember the name BPS carries it and it eliminates a lot of rigging hassles


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

When I freeline for Kings, I use about a 5 foot length of single strand wire and only about 15 pound test mainline on a spinning outfit. the longer leader will eliminate the cutoff when he tail whips unless he is longer than the leader.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 2 spinning rigs set up for free lining with 50# braid. For a leader, I use the ones Outcast make up; about 15" of braid wire, small hook and a treble hook trailer. I hook a cigar minnow through the lips and the treble near the back and throw it out behind the boat. Caught 3 of 10 red snappers that way Monday and have caught a 55# wahoo, mahi-mahi, bonito and tuna with those rigs. At a buck 99 it's not worth my time to make them up; Outcast's do just fine!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are using swivels, I have had other fish like swipe at the swivels and chop the line. just 2 cents....


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I would definitely tie my own. They tend to be kinda shoty in my experience . I have have got them from several different places with mixed results. I made 50 over the winter while killing a little time. Much less if you go they are a popular item and stores don't always have them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to get tail whipped when I was using short leaders. Now I make the leaders about 6 feet long and haven't had that problem since. The only issue I have with it is people reeling the swivels up into the tip eye.


----------

